# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Most Attractive Hot?

## N4S

I'm in love with the copperheads. 

I just love there smooth tan brown pattern. 

What's yours?

----------


## Freakie_frog

I don't own any but I think some of the Bitis are very pretty.

----------


## anendeloflorien

Oooo, good question lol. I'd have to go with the obvious one the super flourescent (sp?) Rhino viper  :Very Happy: . Either that or a boomslang I just love their big ol eyes. Don't think I'll ever be in a place to own any hots though. I love NH and won't move anywhere else right now and they don't allow hots period  :Sad: .

----------


## Patrick Long

Gabby is my fav

----------


## xdeus

For some reason I really like Green Mambas... gorgeous snakes.

----------


## jknudson

I think the Eyelash Vipers are by far my favorites!

----------


## mooingtricycle

A friend of mine got me into these little beauties. He was looking to see if anyone had any at a reptile show awhile ago, but i think we only saw one. 

Atheris Hispidus

Al Coritz has a neat video on one  :Smile:  
YouTube - Hairy Bush Vipers (Atheris hispida)

Truly gorgeous, and wild looking! One of my favorites, then it goes to Rhinos and Gabbys.

----------


## Repfanaticlady28

> I'm in love with the copperheads.
> 
> I just love there smooth tan brown pattern.


I agree! They might not be very exotic, but I just love them.

----------


## panthercz

rhinoceros viper

----------


## python.princess

Gaboon Vipers are definitely my fave!

Black Mambas are a close second...

----------


## Kristy

I have a few favs. but this one tops them.

Sumatra Palm Viper

----------


## Aric

> For some reason I really like Green Mambas... gorgeous snakes.


I agree, but they are some insane snakes, behavior wise. My favorite has got to be either _B. g. rhinoceros_ (west african Gaboons)or _Lachesis muta_  (bushmaster), I also love _Atheris chloroechis_ (African bush viper). Just some beautiful snakes.

----------


## Aaron Ward

gaboon :Good Job:

----------


## spix14

Gaboons and Eyelash vipers.

----------


## CeraDigital

The Russell's Viper _(Daboia russelii)_.

Simply gorgeous...
http://www.naturephoto-cz.com/photos...a-russelii.jpg

----------


## instinct27

Another fan of the Gaboon.

----------


## Icatsme

Gabby all the way!

----------


## Lucas339

im gonna have to go with eyelash and western diamond backs.  love them both!  a buddy of mine has an eastern and shes is beautiful!

----------


## nootcakes

oh i know green mamba!

----------


## nixer

that piedbald diamond back!

----------


## Melicious

I fell in love with gaboon vipers the first time I ever saw them in the zoo.  Eyelash vipers are very close second, though.

----------


## djansen

Albino eastern diamondback and rhino viper.

----------


## mainbutter

They may not be the most colorful, or even  by most people's standards even very pretty, but I love the look of cobras, every single one.

Especially certain hatchlings, I'd just go GAGA for.

----------


## jparker1167

i would say cobras are my favorite but for best looking i would say rhinos, but there are so many that have great color

----------


## Lucas339

forgot about the albino diamond back! have you seen the luescitic diamond back?  that one is killer!!!

----------


## TKR Reptiles

Bitis Gabonica! O. Hannah's are my second favorite.

----------


## Brandon Osborne

Broad-band copperheads, eyelash vipers, Malayan Temple vipers, bush vipers, and Anerythristic Eastern Diamondbacks.....and Gilas.  Do we have to pick one?

----------


## Lucas339

here is the leusistic diamond back.  anyone have pics of the piedbald one?

----------


## Colin Vestrand

Atheris squamigera or A. hispidus

----------


## Jyson

Gaboon Vipers all the way for me. Rhino Vipers come in second for me.

----------


## wendy

had a thing for copperheads....
bright yellow eyelash vipers....my fav
but bushmasters and kings are attractive as well...

----------


## norm

green mambas

----------


## Thor26

gabbys ftw'
diamonbacks are a close second

----------


## BMorrison

Gabbys for sure. Something about the pattern/massive head.

----------


## modfrogg

how about a scaleless death adder

----------


## redpython

river jacks.

----------


## GoFride

Gotta be the Gaboon, IMHO - truly amazing!  :Snake:

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Rhino :Snake:

----------


## West Coast Jungle

> Rhino

----------


## juddb

Philipine palm viper's look great :Good Job: !

----------


## waltah!

The Rhino is my fav too. The Piebald Rattlesnake was pretty sweet looking, but nothing beats the colors on a nice rhino.

----------


## firehop

Gaboon by far.  I dont know where they get all those colors.

----------


## TheMolenater2

For me it has to be the Rhino Viper(Bitis Nasicornis)!

----------


## snakelover88

My favorite is the western diamondback rattlesnake. I live in Texas so obviously they are everywhere around here. They are just beautiful and the sound of the tail just thrills me even more. 
 
 :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Darkice

I vote for Gaboons. Awesome snake.

----------


## MDB

diamondback rattlers are my favorite :Smile:

----------


## Morphie

I'm a sucker for green snakes - tree vipers!  

I also like albino monocled cobras, gabbies, and copperheads - but my truest love is the black mamba.

I don't know if i'll ever be ready for a hot, but i can dream!

----------


## Exotic Ectotherms

> Gaboon Vipers are definitely my fave!


Agree!!!

----------


## Lucas339

what about a gaboonXrino cross?!?!?  they are killer!

----------


## hoax

I love the Rhino Viper.

I love any kind of copperhead or any rattle snake. I live in TX so Those are probably obvious choices.

----------


## c.nash

Yellow Eyelash Viper.

http://bartleyphotography.com/images...per2337sml.jpg

----------


## Neal

i catch copperheads and cottonmouts around the house and set them free down the road, there pretty but cobras are the most beautiful, especially the naja haje legionis, i just wish i could find one available.

----------


## Jsh

I have to go with Copperheads! If purely for vibrant colors I'd go with a Rhino. --Josh

----------

